

Meetup in Boston - clistctrl

I'm in the process of looking for co-founders, and I thought it would be very constructive to organize some kind of meet up in Boston.  Anyone out there interested in swapping experience, and maybe a beer or two?
======
bgnm2000
Yea I'm interested, always nice to meet new people in the community

My name is Elliot, I'm a rails guy and UI designer.

------
thegoleffect
Might be useful to include your name, credentials, background, etc.

~~~
clistctrl
Sure, my name is Steve I'm a .NET developer currently working for a company
that specializes in developing large data websites, and CMS implementations. I
also have experience with PHP, and a little bit of ROR. I'm leaning towards
ASP.NET for the ease of creating web services, and my own familiarity with it.

